# Curious what other breeders think of new pup



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi i'm trying to get a honest opinion from members who know type ,conformation and what not.oso is from a line of gsds from i believe german and russian breeders,acero is from a breeder in new york with lines from scotland ect i plan to show and am quite new to showing.anyways curious to know what other breeders think.cheers


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Cute dogs..

Is the darker one a GSD or a Mal?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Cute dogs..
> 
> Is the darker one a GSD or a Mal?


The darker one does look like a Mal.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think the darker one is a sable GSD. They're both very nice dogs. I like the stack on the puppy. I'm by no means an expert but i think it would be beneficial for the dog/pup to be looking straight instead of the head tilted away from center. Both are great looking dogs though.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Both cute dogs, the one light colored one looks really soft.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> The darker one does look like a Mal.


Pretty sure it's a shepherd...mal coloring but that's it. Structure looks shepherd.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

you're daughters an excellent handler i see


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I thought the same thing, but it's not a color I have seen on a GSD... interesting marks/coloration, looked like a mix to me...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I thought the same thing, but it's not a color I have seen on a GSD... interesting marks/coloration, looked like a mix to me...


I agree, I've never seen a GSD with a color like that


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Sable puppies change a lot from puppies until they mature. He could just be going through a funky color phase right now.


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi yes the red/mahogany sable girl came from new york though her sire is from scotland.shes pure as well.shes bred by mary cummings from stonemeadow kennels.very nice woman.oso the the big male is a sweet heart too.thanks for posting!


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Shes purebred gsd.


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes she is a unique mahogany red sable but already her guard hairs have darkened so she appears to have a cape now


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks she'll be over the top to hear that!shes very new to this as well and is desperate to make a good show.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm thinking your sable girl has more the 'look' of a show dog. But depends on what venue you are showing and how she grows up !


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was thinking she was a Red Sable, either way she will be beautiful when she gets older! I can't wait to see her as she grows!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's pretty!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Didn't Mary import a dog from England not to long ago? I met her once. Very nice lady and she was telling me how long she looked. She finally found a kennel in England that had just what she was looking for.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> I agree, I've never seen a GSD with a color like that


It's just a red sable puppy!! Beautiful!

Tag was red like that as a puppy...And then his big boy hair came in!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> It's just a red sable puppy!! Beautiful!
> 
> Tag was red like that as a puppy...And then his big boy hair came in!


Beautiful!!:wub:


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

You are dead on.thats aceros sire.chalksville olympic flame.i lucked out by getting one of his puppies.and yes mary is the nicest person you could meet.she's been great with me.


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Awsome to see the colour in your pup!you have no idea how many people say she's beautiful,what is she?i reply gsd and they say really are you sure?is she mixed?
Sigh............


----------

